

USB mouse man in the middle attack to emulate sticky mechanical mouse - tdicola
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XACMdu2bcdE

======
tdicola
Here's a fun prank I made for Sparkfun's April Fools contest. An Arduino Yun
acts as a great man in the middle attack on a USB mouse. You can control evil
modifications to the mouse (like flipping the axes, buttons, or emulating a
sticky mechanical ball mouse) through a webpage the Yun serves on its wifi
connection.

